# The Versatile Leaf Blower



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Several years ago, I bought a backpack leaf blower to clean the (1,500-foot long, thru the woods) farm driveway each autumn. However, I soon discovered the leaf blower makes an excellent equipment cleaner. After doing any field work with the tractor, mower or whatever, I blow it clean before it goes back in the barn - it only takes a few minutes.

Tractor engine running hot? Clean all the chaff and debris from around the radiator and your temp gage will barely climb on the hottest day. After hauling hay on the flat bed trailer, a few minutes with the blower and it's spotless. Even after mowing around the house & barn, the garden tractor gets the blower treatment - the mower deck, under the hood, everywhere.

Every piece of machinery I own looks like it was just washed even though I only take the pressure washer to it once a year (maybe). Clean equipment is more enjoyable to use, runs better and is easier to maintain / repair.

The impeller on these blowers acts like a large flywheel so they always start on the first pull. It's really not much extra effort to keep everything clean this way.

Regards,

Gary


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Something else that helps, wax the equipment once a year then hit with air wand or leaf blower at the end of the day and then it really looks like new.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My serviceman from New Holland was trying to talk their salesmen into giving away a leaf blower with each new baler sale.

He said that most problems with balers that he runs into, could have been prevented if the chaff was blown out after each use.

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't imagine why anyone would not blow out a baler, especially a round baler, before putting it away. It's amazing at how much crap can find every little place it can on a baler. I've seen recent model used balers on sales lots that are crammed with chaff, stems and you name it. Why not just clean it up, like the OP said it only takes a few minutes. Balers can cost as much or more than a new truck so why leave them in that state?

OT: Then again I know plenty of farmers that are on that Gov't teat big time, they never clean, wash, or put anything in the dry, why should they when the Gov't can buy them a new one.


----------



## JimB75 (Mar 28, 2012)

I bought one not too long ago just for cleaning up the balers and rotary mower. It also works great for cleaning the shop. The past several years they have become popular with Fire Departments for getting grass fires under control.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JimB75 said:


> The past several years they have become popular with Fire Departments for getting grass fires under control.


How so Jim?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JimB75 (Mar 28, 2012)

We use them to go around the fire and blow it back on to the burned area, which essentially just blows it out. We still have to go around the perimeter and wet it down with water, but the leaf blowers allow it to be controlled rather quickly when used properly.

Jim


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

I blow my JD 328 square baler out after every 200 or so bales. The dirt and chaff gets stacked up around the knotters. Keep it clean, and it keeps running!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I carry a Stihl leaf blower in the back of my truck everywhere I go. 
I have also found they're great when I cross someone's driveway to get to a field and drop a little chaff or hay on the ground. Easy cleanup.
I open up my baler and blow out the compartments constantly with a blower, too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

bglz42 said:


> I blow my JD 328 square baler out after every 200 or so bales. The dirt and chaff gets stacked up around the knotters. Keep it clean, and it keeps running!


That's why large square balers have fans to keep the knotters clean.

We'll still get a call on the weekend once in awhile from somebody having knotter problems, unless something is busted or wore out beyond adjusting Father or I can almost always get em working again. Sometimes the problem is nothing more than last years hay still in the knotter area.

I blow all my hay equipment off after each use, did the same when we still had a small square baler as well. When you have a ton of chaff sitting every where it can, really hard to spot a potential problem before it leaves you broke down with hay to bale.


----------



## eam77 (Aug 4, 2013)

interesting to hear about using a leaf blower to control a fire. I sometimes use mine to promote, or start a fire. Mine has a lock-on switch, so you can set it up to blow on a brush pile unattended---makes for a hot fire and full burn up. Fire is your friend if you can control it- a terrible enemy if you can't.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I use mine like Carl Spackler did in Caddy Shack to blow out my garage


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

This was a very timely thread...I went to blow off my baler a couple of days ago and burned out my third cheap electric blower. I went and bought a Stihl backpack blower. I should have done that years ago! Thanks guys!


----------

